# Safe to Mix these meds?



## Malawi Mac (Aug 20, 2004)

Maracyn and Maracyn 2 with API's General Cure (250 mg Metronidazole and 75 mg Praziquantel per 10 gal. H2O).

Background info:

About six months ago, one of my male peacocks (an Ngara) developed a sunken belly. I removed that fish to a 20 gal. quarantine tank. For whatever reason< i suspected the cause was bacterial and treated him with Maracyn or Maracyn 2 (I don't remember which). That fish recovered and is now happily swimming around in a mbuna growout tank, nicely colored up and bossing around mbuna not much smaller than he is.

Now I have another male peacock (a Benga) with the same problem. This fish was obtained from the same breeder from whom I obtained the Ngara. So I removed him to the 20 gal. quarantine tank and have been treating him for 4 days now with both Maracyn and Maracyn 2 (because I don't remember which one worked the first time).

I have also considered the possibility that the cause could be intestinal parasites or some other parasite. I also note that Metronidazole seems to be the recommended med for parasites. But it doesn't appear that Mardel markets an antiparasitic drug containing Metronidazole

I do have some of the API General Cure on hand. But Mardel's packaging only tells you which Mardel products are safe to mix with other Mardel products. They don't provide compatibility info with drugs manafactured by competitors.

Anyone know?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would complete the Maracyn and Maracyn2 treatment (which is almost over, right?) and then change the water and start additional meds.


----------



## Malawi Mac (Aug 20, 2004)

I just administered the last dose of Maracyn/Maracyn 2 yesterday (Wed, 1/5). How long should I wait before changing the water and starting the anti-parasite med? I want to make sure I give the antibacterial meds a chance to work before removing them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since you are adding them daily I suspect they don't last much longer, but you could email the manufacturer to verify if you wanted.

I'd change the water today and start the new medication if I had determined it fit the problem.


----------

